# Dining Table Plans:



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

One of the projects that I hope to begin soon is to make a new dining room table for my Wife. I have searched for plans but so far the few that I have found don't meet our needs.

The table needs to have 2 leafs so that it can be adjusted when the family come over. 2 leafs in for when the entire family is over for the holidays, 1 when one or two drop in, and no leaf installed when it's just the Wife and myself.

I could probably design one myself, but I have no Idea on how to do the leaf setup.

Suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim, last time I built one, about 4 years ago, I looked at an old table I had in the shop. I got all the working info from that and then did the design. Really isn't much to it. It's a little bit intimidating at first but, you'll enjoy the project. I wish I had a picture of the one I built. There may be some in the projects section. If you find one, PM the LJ for help.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

You might find (if you haven't already) Dining Table Design Basics useful.

Assuming you want to build a conventional extension table there are a couple of hardware choices which are sold in several places, below is a picture of the Equalizer Slides (which is the top of the line choice for the hardware) that you can buy at Rockler.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Those Equalizer Slides look like exactly what I need.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess that I could selfishly mention the dining room table that I made for our home a year and a half ago.


I used equalizer slides on it, and it has worked famously for us during very intensive use at our many family and social gatherings.

A great project that is fun to tackle. Good Luck and let me know if we can be of any help.
Trev


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice Trev, thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sometimes questions best not be answered

*I could probably design one myself, but I have no Idea on how to do the leaf setup.*.......?....thats an oxymoron ?.................we need a spell check on LJ.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Gee, I guess that I should rephrase that.

I could probably design the TABLE myself, but I have no idea how to design the SLIDING parts that would allow the table to slide apart for the leafs to be inserted.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

thats still an oxymoron

most hardware suppliers also supply specifications as to how their hardware works and how to design around their hardware be it mechanical or wooden


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Well please excuse me for not being an expert like yourself. To everyone else, thank you for the helpful advice.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I meant no offence. there are many ways to do a "leaf" be it mechanical hardware, or a wooden device. I have several devices in the shop, that I bought and wasnt happy with. I guess that the more you spend, the better the hardware.

Jlsmith5963 posted a pic and a sliding dovetail fixture with mechanical guides that prevent the all too often "Skewing".

Good Luck


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

to add.

I often go to galleries, furniture stores when I'm stumped and or when a client wants something similar to, but custom made. The big auto companies buy each others vehicles and then strip them down, looking for ways to alter a Patent enough….to copy it. Physically looking at something, like a dining table with leaves is far easier to understand then many written words. Salespeople will gladly show you have leaves fit in, the hardware and most often they will let you crawl under a table and see for yourself.

I hope that helps

Again. I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for the helpful info Roman.

Jim


----------



## fladdy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey SBG,
I'm looking at doing a similar table out of cherry and maple wood and want to use those equalizer slides myself. But I'm not sure that I can make a pedestal leg and I really don't want to buy one. Heirloom's looks nice but I was wondering if anyone know if you can use the equalizer slides and have the regular 4 legs? Thanks for posting this SBG and thanks to everyone else for the advice.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Jim,

I built a table like you are talking about. Nothing fancy as far as style, but I did use 6/4 walnut for the top and leafs and 16/4 walnut for each of the four legs. (I also built 10 chairs that I'm in the process of applying the finish on.) The Equalizer Slides mentioned above, I believe, would be used on a trestle style table, where the table top expands and the pedistal base stays in the same place. In my case, I didn't want the pedistal style legs under the table, so I opted for the type of table that when you open it up for the leaf(s), you pull it apart and the legs move as well. I built mine so that, without leaves, I could fit two chairs on each side and one on each end; with one leaf, I could add an additional chair on each side; with two leafs, I could add two chairs on each side, for a total of 10 chairs. It's a heck of a long table top with both leafs in it, but when the kids and family all show up, we now have a table that fits us all. If you want any details, let me know.

Don Johnson
San Antonio, TX


----------



## mmorris (Jul 30, 2011)

Don,
I want to build a dining room table that will expand like the one you built and seat 12 persons. Do you know where I could find some plans? I can be reached at [email protected]
Thanks!
Monte


----------

